# what is up with the format change? its such a waste of space.



## forktender (Jul 28, 2020)

Why is the forum covering half of the page only it seems like a waste of space to show all the stuff on the right side of the page. when did this change and why? I'm not digging it one bit.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m not seeing that on my screen.
Have you tried going to the bottom of the page & clicking on the change width button.
Al


----------



## Braz (Jul 28, 2020)

My display looks like it always did. (Using MS Edge browser.)


----------



## mike243 (Jul 28, 2020)

I see the same thing he does, takes up 1/4 or so showing who’s done what ect


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmm, the only thing I noticed is the slightly darker color change on the number of threads with my comments. Where's that Meat Popsicle?


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 28, 2020)

My screen is that way too...


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 28, 2020)

Yep mine too.  Takes up about 25 to 30% of the screen
Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 28, 2020)

Mine is that way too...

BUT ALSO ..  I have lost the "bullets" (little black dots) for each thread that has not been read or a new post has been added to that already read thread...  know what I'm talking about ??


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 28, 2020)

I’m sure the great admin staff are working on fixing the upgrade glitches. Hopefully  the problems some are having will be resolved soon.


----------



## forktender (Jul 29, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I’m not seeing that on my screen.
> Have you tried going to the bottom of the page & clicking on the change width button.
> Al


I just tried it and it doesn't fix it. Thank you for the idea.
Dan


----------



## forktender (Jul 29, 2020)

Still messed up, I'll check back in a few days to see if it's fixed.
Thank you for looking into it.
Dan


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2020)

forktender said:


> Why is the forum covering half of the page


This was an issue back when the format first changed . I can't remember what the fix was , but been looking for the thread about it . 

If you go all the way to the bottom ( not the change width button ) What does yours say by max width ?  Mine says 1300 .


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is the same as always, full screen.   Bottom max width says 1300 too, which is normal.  I'm using mozilla browser.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

I'm using FireFox and Chrome they both make reading and posting a P.I.T.A I can't handle it at all it is like reading a very long poem. LOL


----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 30, 2020)

Does your width at the bottom say 1300?


----------



## Buttah Butts (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine is the same way it’s been for months no changes. Very strange


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Does your width at the bottom say 1300?


Yes it is, I didn't change anything it is a product of the latest forum update. I hope the IT team is working on it because it sucks this way, all it will do is effect the number of hits the forum receives each day.


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> This was an issue back when the format first changed . I can't remember what the fix was , but been looking for the thread about it .
> 
> If you go all the way to the bottom ( not the change width button ) What does yours say by max width ?  Mine says 1300 .


Now that you mention that I do remember it being that way when the forum changed over the last time.
I have know idea how the administrator fixed it but they did.
I hope they are looking into it because this format stinks. LOL


----------



## forktender (Jul 30, 2020)

Ok I just switched over to my Android phone and everything is still in poem/haiku form and there is no option for width at the bottom of the forum page.


----------



## indaswamp (Jul 30, 2020)

Width: 900px-1300px

that is what mine reads.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 30, 2020)

I am not having this issue on my end however I will alert the team to this problem and see if they can get any insight into this and what might be causing it.

Stand by..


----------



## Inscrutable (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the same problem. Hate it.


----------



## forktender (Aug 5, 2020)

Changing the width literally only changes the width by about 1/4'' and does not change the poem style format.
(which is frustrating as hell)

I don't understand why it's taking so long to fix this issue seeing that this isn't the first time this has been a problem here on the forum.  Back when the forum switched over to this new program they had the exact same problem, how did they fix it then? I remember it literally took them about half a day to get it sorted out.

This poem format really sucks and it makes reading through threads an absolute P.I.T.A.
Is somebody really working on the problem or are they just saying that or have they gave up? I think almost a week into this problem is a little much.
And why is the delete post option no long available too us? That is gone since the update along with the little black marker diamonds that used to show threads that you have already read, weird. Doesn't the IT team make a back up program just for situations like this? If not they may want to start, it's simple to do and saves a bunch of headaches. Isn't the forum a xenforo program? Doesn't xenforo website have a troubleshooting page on their forum? I'm pretty sure they do.


----------



## forktender (Aug 5, 2020)

How to change almost anything quickly and easily...
					

Hey guys, I've been selling a lot of posts asking about how to change the spacing of x or the color of y, so I thought I would make a brief screencast that illustrates my process of finding out where/how to change something I want to change within a style...  This will work for almost anything...




					xenforo.com
				












						XenForo questions and support
					

This forum holds questions and support requests related to your XenForo installation, such as configuring XenForo to fit your needs. Please do not post questions about add-ons here. Official add-ons have their own support forums as well. If you have particular problems, please post in...




					xenforo.com


----------



## forktender (Aug 6, 2020)

It doesn't matter what width you are set at it doesn't change the poem style format.


----------



## forktender (Aug 27, 2020)

Almost a month and the forum still looks like a poem.
I just don't get it!!!


----------

